# Rigs YFT



## TunaTime4Ever (Dec 27, 2014)

Anyone made any runs to the rigs recently? Are the YFT in town? 5 of us are headed out Monday morning and wanted to know the latest reports.. where those yellow dogs are at!? Planning to stop at Petronus/Marlin for a little then head to Ram.. maybe... Just maybe... go on out to Horn Mt. Please share any recent reports if you got em!!


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

We're going next Thursday- water looks good past petronus. Please post a report when you get back- weather looks nice for a few days! Good luck


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Skip the ghetto and go straight for the deep water floaters.


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

If you have the range start around Blind Faith area. There were a few caught there this past weekend.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

We were out last weekend and didn't get out far enough. We stopped next to Horn Mtn at ENSCO 8503, nothing but BFT. Pushed out to West Capricorn and again nothing but BFT. Went E and fished the DS Pacific Sharav and little activity at all. We made this run at nite so take that into consideration. We didn't hear about the YFT's at Blind Faith until too late or we would have pushed out after leaving West Capricorn. Water clarity was good, but little or no flying fish. Guess the water temp is still keeping the YFT out with the bait? I predict with the warmer temps moving in this week, things should get better closer in. Tight Lines!


----------

